# January 2015 MotM



## scscofield

*January 2015*









So for the first month of 2015 the Staff has selected @SilverTabby as the Member of the Month. 

*

Real name: *Kirsten Williams
*
Heresy Online user name:* Silvertabby
*
Main Army:* Tyranids and Sisters of Battle (equally)
*
Location:* Nottingham, UK
*
Personal Website:* Don't really have one, plan to fix that in the future

*What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?* I have to love the figures. Doesn't matter how crap the rules may be...

*What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?* I am a helpless addict  That, and I love making stuff. I have a thing for converting big beasties, preferably with large teeth, claws and spikes...

*Do you play for fun or victory?* Fun. Losing spectacularly can be just as good as winning. 

*What is your all time favourite Game System?* Necromunda.

*What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene?** Is it good for the hobby?* I avoid tournaments like the plague. I hate what it brings out in people. Others love it though, and the hobby is not just here to cater for my preferences.

*What are your plans for the future?* Actually finish painting an army. 20+ years, and I have never owned more than 1K of a single fully painted army...

*What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of?* I've dabbled with local clubs, but mostly just play with friends

*Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table?*  Actually, with my nids it's orks and Dark Eldar. The orks just do hoard so much better, and whilst DE are crunchy and tasty, their weapons take out my MCs far too fast. And I love my MCs.

*What do you do when you're not online?* Look after kids, paint, and LARP. It's wonderful stress relief

*Favourite sports team?* Don't really do the sports things. Crystal Palace is my home team, does that count? 

*What armies do you play?* Tyranids, Sisters, Imperial Guard, Slaaneshi Eldar; Skaven; Escher, Scavvies, Van Saar & Redemptionists for Necromunda; Skaven & Chaos for Blood Bowl. I'm sure there's more I've forgotten. I've also had in the past Wood Elves (army got nicked by an ex), Eldar (donated to a friend) and many more Blood Bowl teams (again, made off with by that ex).

*Which system do you prefer and why?* I've not really ventured beyond GW, because it satisfies the itch quite nicely.

*How long have you been playing GW games? * Since I was 13, so that's almost 23 years now.

*What's your favourite movie, book and song? * Favourite movie (since I was 9) is Aliens. Though I am also partial to Dog Soldiers, Pacific Rim and Black Sheep.

*Occupation?* Currently full time mum, though that's likely to change this year

*Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc)* I have a wip thread on this site and a stage by stage on my daemon entry, though kids have made me fall behind a bit. Time to update, I think...

*What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?* Hobby wise? My two daemons and my slayer sword. Yes, it's 'only' a staff one, but so what? Maybe this year I'll go for the public one again. Also managing to work on EM for 9 years. Dream job, played for and achieved. 

*How did you come up with your username?* Silvertabby is based off a comedy LARP character I played, back before baby weight made me too self conscious to wear a silver catsuit. Her name was Sharri, and she was a very bouncy kitty...

*How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?* I first got pointed here by a friend when a thread was posted about something I painted. Since then I've stayed because (despite a few arseholes) in general, the folk here are nice and it doesn't go batshit-off-the-rails like some other forums...

*You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?* Other than a helicopter full of fuel? Hmmm. A massive freezer full of ice cream and spare ribs, a really sharp knife and my cat.

*Other Usernames we may know you by?* Nope, just Silvertabby...
*
If you could change something about heresy what would it be?* Not sure, the mods do a good job on reining in any idiots 

*Favourite mini of any range ever?(pic if possible.)* I have a real soft spot for the old Perry rat ogres (http://www.solegends.com/citcat1994/cat1994p040-02.htm) but the skaven grey seer with a globe ( http://www.solegends.com/citcat1991b...1skaven-02.htm, top left ) is a favourite. I would have to think very, very hard about my favourite of all time...

*What was the first ever model you bought or were given?* My first trip into a GW(Croydon) was in the midst of a sale. I bought several dragons and some metal genestealers for a fiver. When I went back and looked around the shelves, that was when I fell in love with the rat ogres...
http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/0803dragons.jpg (black dragon)
http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/0801dragons.jpg (enraged and hunting dragons)
http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/0806dragons.jpg (large fire dragon)
http://www.solegends.com/marauder/mb05dragon.htm 
http://www.solegends.com/citcat1991a...tealers-02.htm (Top left 3)
And these rat ogres: http://www.solegends.com/citcat1994/cat1994p040-02.htm


Congratulations to SilverTabby!​


----------



## SilverTabby

First off, thank you so much for the nomination! *blushes*
Secondly, autocorrect is a sod. Toughest opponent is Orks, vs my Nids :wink:
I also missed off books and songs - the Dragonriders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey (I just keep going back to them again and again, specifically Dragonquest), and the soundtracks to Aliens, Pacific Rim and Nothing Else Matters (especially the S&M version) by Metallica.


----------



## ItsPug

Congratulations. A well deserved win.


----------



## Tawa

Well done Tabby! :good:


----------



## Serpion5

SilverTabby said:


> autocorrect is a sod. Toughest opponent is Orks, vs my Nids


I thought that sentence was silly. :laugh: 

All fixed now, and congrats on all your achievements. :victory:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Well done Silver Tabby!



> I bought several dragons and some metal genestealers for a fiver.


Holy feck, I remember those days, or thereabouts..........


----------



## Nordicus

Big grats on the MoTM award Tabby :good:


----------



## Wookiepelt

Congrats on the award Tabby!!!


----------



## Matcap

Congrats, keep up the awesome work Tabby!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ooh, congrats!


----------

